# Помогите оценить аккордеон



## arbuz (12 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте! Оцените, пожалуйста, аккордеон. К сожалению, сам в этом ничего не понимаю. Буду очень признателен за помощь.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Окт 2016)

Технология оценки. Идём не Авито, раздел аккордеонов и баянов, забиваем в поиск слово "стелла". Из кучи Стелл выбираем похожий, 34. Смотрим цену. В мегаполисе- 9-12 тр. В тайге- до 20, там выбора нет...
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_nemetskiy_veltmeyste
r_stella_34_852559919

Если оно, конечно, исправно, настроено, играет, и ничего не отвалилось.


----------



## arbuz (14 Окт 2016)

Спасибо!


----------

